# Inshore Power Boats



## stevenbowka

Just wanted to see if any of yall are running an Inshore Power Boat, and what yall think of them. I have heard the speil about how they make em so cheap, but wondered why there were no reviews anywhere on the net outside of their own site.


----------



## skinnywater3

There are a few guys on here that run IPBs I'm sure they will chime in.

Here is a sweet video out of an IPB.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXozNNjuGpg


----------



## laflyfish

I like mine, floats shallow and poles easy.  I have seen 38mph light with a yamaha two stroke 50hp and 35 loaded.
I don't fish when the weather is bad so I can't comment on rough water ride and all that stuff, but I am sure it will handle like any other almost flat bottom skiff. Oh ya tabs are a must have with a 50. It is not a Hells bay or Maverick or ECC but I wouldn't say it is built cheap it is a piece together boat add what you want in the boat decks storage ect.


----------



## fowlhabit67

Anyone know the weight of the IPB 16 hull? Their website doesn't list a weight. Also, how stable when you walk around the gunwales?


----------



## snark

I have an IPB with a 40 Yamaha tiller & Lenco tabs. I really like it. There isn't much of a gunnel to walk on but stability is no problem. Mine tops out at 33. Poles well. Haven't measured the draft but I'd say 6 to 7 inches. I have a trolling motor, battery & fuel tank in front which help the weight distribution. The hull is quiet. My only complaint is that you will get wet from time to time. I plan on adding spray rails at some time.


----------



## rashouri87

Frankly, I'll give you the good the bad and the downright ugly. First, the boat is light, quiet, poles well and drafts very shallow. Mine runs quick, about 36 or so unloaded and 30-31 loaded with a tohatsu 50 TLDI, by loaded I mean me at 260, 2x200 with cooler, full tank, ect. I have a jackplate and trim tabs and I've never been not able to go where I wanted. The bad...the decks are glue and screw, gaps filled with 5200, everything seems to be done as cheaply as possible. You have to ask specifically to have things done as you want them because it may not turn out how you'd like to have it done. The boat porpoises a little bit without the tabs down and when you put the tabs down you obviously loose a little speed, that's just expected. The ugly, my boat leaks between the hull and liner. I've installed a drain plug to let water out as it accumulates but it still sucks, been back in the shop twice and still hasn't stopped. The boat is filled with closed cell so it's not sinking any time soon, just enough to be annoying. Further, I'm guessing because of the water intrusion, the floor of the liner has come debonded from the stringers and bounces when running over chop, wakes, ect. The bouncing seems harmless as the liner doesn't seem meant for structural rigidity, that's more for the stringers and such. The boat still floats skinny and is plenty fast but it does suck. ECC and Brad may get pissed for me telling you the truth but it is what it is. Further, customer service can be hit or miss. Sometimes they're super nice and some times you might find either of them on their period and ready to blame you for the faults of their own boat. Just saying....


----------



## paint it black

> Frankly, I'll give you the good the bad and the downright ugly.  First, the boat is light, quiet, poles well and drafts very shallow.  Mine runs quick, about 36 or so unloaded and 30-31 loaded with a tohatsu 50 TLDI, by loaded I mean me at 260, 2x200 with cooler, full tank, ect.  I have a jackplate and trim tabs and I've never been not able to go where I wanted.  The bad...the decks are glue and screw, gaps filled with 5200, everything seems to be done as cheaply as possible.  You have to ask specifically to have things done as you want them because it may not turn out how you'd like to have it done.  The boat porpoises a little bit without the tabs down and when you put the tabs down you obviously loose a little speed, that's just expected.  The ugly, my boat leaks between the hull and liner.  I've installed a drain plug to let water out as it accumulates but it still sucks, been back in the shop twice and still hasn't stopped.  The boat is filled with closed cell so it's not sinking any time soon, just enough to be annoying.  Further, I'm guessing because of the water intrusion, the floor of the liner has come debonded from the stringers and bounces when running over chop, wakes, ect.  The bouncing seems harmless as the liner doesn't seem meant for structural rigidity, that's more for the stringers and such.  The boat still floats skinny and is plenty fast but it does suck.  ECC and Brad may get pissed for me telling you the truth but it is what it is.  Further, customer service can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they're super nice and some times you might find either of them on their period and ready to blame you for the faults of their own boat.  Just saying....


"closed cell" foam holds water.
So all that closed cell foam will be waterlogged and it will begin to weigh down your skiff....
soon or later you will have to gut all the foam out and redo it.....



wasn't your skiff rear ended once? maybe that may have caused the intrusion somewhere? 
Anyway, if it happened on it's own, ECC should really take care of that for you. Is it even a year old?


----------



## Guest

> Frankly, I'll give you the good the bad and the downright ugly.  First, the boat is light, quiet, poles well and drafts very shallow.  Mine runs quick, about 36 or so unloaded and 30-31 loaded with a tohatsu 50 TLDI, by loaded I mean me at 260, 2x200 with cooler, full tank, ect.  I have a jackplate and trim tabs and I've never been not able to go where I wanted.  The bad...the decks are glue and screw, gaps filled with 5200, everything seems to be done as cheaply as possible.  You have to ask specifically to have things done as you want them because it may not turn out how you'd like to have it done.  The boat porpoises a little bit without the tabs down and when you put the tabs down you obviously loose a little speed, that's just expected.  The ugly, my boat leaks between the hull and liner.  I've installed a drain plug to let water out as it accumulates but it still sucks, been back in the shop twice and still hasn't stopped.  The boat is filled with closed cell so it's not sinking any time soon, just enough to be annoying.  Further, I'm guessing because of the water intrusion, the floor of the liner has come debonded from the stringers and bounces when running over chop, wakes, ect.  The bouncing seems harmless as the liner doesn't seem meant for structural rigidity, that's more for the stringers and such.  The boat still floats skinny and is plenty fast but it does suck.  ECC and Brad may get pissed for me telling you the truth but it is what it is.  Further, customer service can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they're super nice and some times you might find either of them on their period and ready to blame you for the faults of their own boat.  Just saying....




That Sucks! I would believe as well over time the foam will start to absorb the water and add weight to your skiff. 

I would love to hear some more of the "Good, Bad & Ugly" instead of reviews of skiffs where everything is "Peachy and Neutral".


I'm having some issues with my Ankona SUV17. Nothing major, but no one puts out a perfect skiff at delivery and sometimes things need to be re-done and fixed.


----------



## iMacattack

I wish you could say you get what you pay for, but it's not the case. Even at three to four time the price, sometime even these boats have to go back to the manufacture to attend to some items...


----------



## East_Cape

Kevin: Actually I'm not pleased to see this as I think there's two sides to every story. I've responded in the original body below and as always, learned from this to better "us" as a company in the future...I also hate to read stuff like about any builder as sometimes we as a whole aren't given a fair shake. It's not a secret I'm vocal which is why I wanted to post this in the first place. 



> Frankly, I'll give you the good the bad and the downright ugly.  First, the boat is light, quiet, poles well and drafts very shallow.  Mine runs quick, about 36 or so unloaded and 30-31 loaded with a tohatsu 50 TLDI, by loaded I mean me at 260, 2x200 with cooler, full tank, ect.  I have a jackplate and trim tabs and I've never been not able to go where I wanted.  The bad...the decks are glue and screw, gaps filled with 5200, everything seems to be done as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Kevin: The IPB was built in this fashion as a entry level budget skiff/plain jane. It was never to compete or expected to be anything else other than that. Now when you have darler colors such as olive drab and tan I'm sure the 5200 doesn't look good as blk 5200 doesn't work as good as white.
> You have to ask specifically to have things done as you want them because it may not turn out how you'd like to have it done.
> Kevin: Honestly I don't think thats a fair statement.
> 
> The boat porpoises a little bit without the tabs down
> 
> Kevin: thats because the power to weight ratio comes into play and happens with all skiffs...even more to those with bagged/infused builds as weight is key to these skiffs and others. Drop your HP down to a 25hp and no tabs are needed.
> 
> and when you put the tabs down you obviously loose a little speed, that's just expected.
> The ugly, my boat leaks between the hull and liner.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Im sure the rear ending/accident you had placed a key in this and the fact you had a mud motor on it before hand as I personally told you this in the past and even yesterday on the phone. The torque coming off a mud motor is huge and the skiff shook like a harley with it on.
> 
> I've installed a drain plug to let water out as it accumulates but it still sucks, been back in the shop twice and still hasn't stopped.
> 
> Kevin: again when you dropped the boat off last time and we made some changes to "check" if all was fixed you called and said you needed the boat asap. so, our shop foreman had you sign a document stating we did not have a chance to water test the fix so there is a release of any argument if the problem wasn't corrected. Then I get a call from you yesterday upset cause the problem still is there...i also explained we didn't even know there was a problem till the later part of it's duration being here. The lesson we learned is our partner was handling the issue but failed to let us know since IPB as a whole has been put on idle/hold as we haven't built any in a long time and your skiff was built with IPB employees and in no way a part of East Cape. East Cape is another company owned by Marc and I. I told you IPB was "idle" and I would take care of you and have "East Cape' fix it this time as the last few times all your issues were with my partner Brad of IPB. Then I see this post...
> As a builder it hurts cause there's two sides to every story but when a customer signs a doc stating he "knows" the issue wasnt fixed or in question then I expect a little more than your call to me yesterday in anger. Your action is caused my reaction.
> 
> The boat is filled with closed cell so it's not sinking any time soon, just enough to be annoying.  Further, I'm guessing because of the water intrusion, the floor of the liner has come debonded from the stringers and bounces when running over chop, wakes, ect.  The bouncing seems harmless as the liner doesn't seem meant for structural rigidity, that's more for the stringers and such.  The boat still floats skinny and is plenty fast but it does suck.  ECC and Brad may get pissed for me telling you the truth but it is what it is.
> 
> Kevin: The floor came apart from the hull and not because the water...I'm sure its the vibration/accident. However, water could be a key. the skiff is infused and made w/VE Resin and closed cell foam. We will re bond the floor and all will be good!
> 
> Further, customer service can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they're super nice and some times you might find either of them on their period and ready to blame you for the faults of their own boat.  Just saying....


Kevin: Again, not sure or agree on this statement...I think you didn't like our answers and we didn't sugar coat it. IPB has had issues just like any other skiff builder. However, we all made mistakes and will learn from it. we chatted yesterday morning and after our call is when i found out you signed a doc cause our shop man knew we didn't water test it yet. So I called you back and you played it off like it's no big deal and it shouldn't matter...and before that we e-mailed you letting you know the boat would not get in for service for a week and we would then need two weeks at that point to correct it and then you e-mail us back 4 days later asking if the boat was fixed yet....so again, two sides to every story and I also said give me till today to get back with you on a date to get it in here ( as we at East Cape make appts. for warranty work, instead of drop and go ) and we'll get it done but i see you posted on here first to either vent or smear? Either way we'll do our part and get you fixed. hopefully you wont rush us like previous times and know if you should have a problem in the future to please call me direct like you did yesterday morning as I told you I wasn't aware of the situation but now that I know, I'll get it done! I look forward to your call an if anybody else has any questions to please call me or him. tight lines and I'm sorry to post as I personally try to make everything right and realize it also takes two to make a problem and for that I'm sorry...
Kevin


----------



## iMacattack

> IPB as a whole has been put on idle/hold as we haven't built any in a long time


Do you anticipate a restart to production? Can you please clarify the current status of IBP? 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## HialeahAngler

> Frankly, I'll give you the good the bad and the downright ugly.  First, the boat is light, quiet, poles well and drafts very shallow.  Mine runs quick, about 36 or so unloaded and 30-31 loaded with a tohatsu 50 TLDI, by loaded I mean me at 260, 2x200 with cooler, full tank, ect.  I have a jackplate and trim tabs and I've never been not able to go where I wanted.  The bad...the decks are glue and screw, gaps filled with 5200, everything seems to be done as cheaply as possible.  You have to ask specifically to have things done as you want them because it may not turn out how you'd like to have it done.  The boat porpoises a little bit without the tabs down and when you put the tabs down you obviously loose a little speed, that's just expected.  The ugly, my boat leaks between the hull and liner.  I've installed a drain plug to let water out as it accumulates but it still sucks, been back in the shop twice and still hasn't stopped.  The boat is filled with closed cell so it's not sinking any time soon, just enough to be annoying.  Further, I'm guessing because of the water intrusion, the floor of the liner has come debonded from the stringers and bounces when running over chop, wakes, ect.  The bouncing seems harmless as the liner doesn't seem meant for structural rigidity, that's more for the stringers and such.  The boat still floats skinny and is plenty fast but it does suck.  ECC and Brad may get pissed for me telling you the truth but it is what it is.  Further, customer service can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they're super nice and some times you might find either of them on their period and ready to blame you for the faults of their own boat.  Just saying....


you were hit by a car, used a mud motor, and you still want to cry about it? please.


----------



## East_Cape

Jan,
We will build a IPB if someone wants one but frankly for the last year or so we've been working on our East Cape line up and the 23' that we hope to have done in the next few weeks...
Marc, brad, and I realize the IPB is a good skiff but at this time we all our focused on other things...we just closed the mold and rolled it in the corner. We will bring it out of the darkness but I've made it clear since day one that Marc and I run East Cape and Brad runs IPB...
The two aren't the same nor do they cost the same. Things are good for us but this issue was a learning lesson for Marc , and I. Sucks it happened and hopefully IPB will rock after were done doing the other stuff.





> IPB as a whole has been put on idle/hold as we haven't built any in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> Do you anticipate a restart to production? Can you please clarify the current status of IBP?
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan
Click to expand...


----------



## iMacattack

Kevin,

Thank you for the update and clarification for our members. We look forward to new products/projects from East Cape. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## JRH

Kev,

It's a little hypocritical to say this:



> Kevin: Actually I'm not pleased to see this as I think there's two sides to every story. I've responded in the original body below and as always, learned from this to better "us" as a company in the future...I also hate to read stuff like about any builder as sometimes we as a whole aren't given a fair shake.



And then in the same post throw Brad under the bus:



> The lesson we learned is our partner was handling the issue but failed to let us know since IPB as a whole has been put on idle/hold as we haven't built any in a long time and your skiff was built with IPB employees and in no way a part of East Cape. East Cape is another company owned by Marc and I. I told you IPB was "idle" and I would take care of you and have "East Cape' fix it this time as the last few times all your issues were with my partner Brad of IPB. Then I see this post...
> As a builder it hurts cause there's two sides to every story but when a customer signs a doc stating he "knows" the issue wasnt fixed or in question then I expect a little more than your call to me yesterday in anger. Your action is caused my reaction.


----------



## rashouri87

Let's clear some things up....not to beat a dead horse.  If you get a counterargument I get a rebuttal.

First, HiAngler, I don't want to "cry" about it.  The OP asked for honest opinions regarding the skiff, and I, as an owner, responded truthfully in all respects.

Second: When I was first looking at skiffs, Brad and I discussed specifically that the boat was suitable for use with a mud motor and that it could withstand the abuse.  Can anyone say "suitable use for a particular purpose" and "intentional misrepresentation of suitability for a particular purpose"? Say it with me.

Third:  I dropped the skiff off on May 16th, the second time it had been in the shop, and was advised by Brad that it would be completed in a week.  Phone call several days later, I was told that "the floor could be done this week, and everything else [11 other items] could be done next week if _ wanted".  I agreed.  Next week comes "will my skiff be ready by the end of this week?" "I don't know, I've sent it to Orange County Boatworks for the repairs" .... six weeks later and the boat hasn't been started.  Document stating no time for water test?? The guys had FOUR MORE WEEKS than they originally told me to have it completed and tested.  Pick up on June 27th. Further, the first time the boat was in the shop it stayed there for FIVE WEEKS to get the leakage repaired, as well as the damage from the accident, which I was told was cosmetic only, and the boat still leaks to this day.  Misrepresentation of material facts 2 and 3.  ECC/IPB were duly compensated $1200 by the insurance of the woman who hit me to ensure that my skiff was back to brand new condition.  If this was not enough and a new skiff needed construction, I should have been advised of this the first time, not now, a year later.

These are the elements of the story that I intentionally withheld as to not create an argument over forums.  Frankly, if ECC/IPB want to tell their full disclosed version, than mine shall be noted here as well.  Feel free to contact me over PM or otherwise for any further concerns.

Rami Ashouri_


----------



## East_Cape

Well I guess it's safe to say we both agree to disagree...
And my offer still stands to correct the issue now that I know about it, as that hasn't changed. Tight lines.
Kevin 




> Let's clear some things up....not to beat a dead horse.  If you get a counterargument I get a rebuttal.
> 
> First, HiAngler, I don't want to "cry" about it.  The OP asked for honest opinions regarding the skiff, and I, as an owner, responded truthfully in all respects.
> 
> Second: When I was first looking at skiffs, Brad and I discussed specifically that the boat was suitable for use with a mud motor and that it could withstand the abuse.  Can anyone say "suitable use for a particular purpose" and "intentional misrepresentation of suitability for a particular purpose"? Say it with me.
> 
> Third:  I dropped the skiff off on May 16th, the second time it had been in the shop, and was advised by Brad that it would be completed in a week.  Phone call several days later, I was told that "the floor could be done this week, and everything else [11 other items] could be done next week if _ wanted".  I agreed.  Next week comes "will my skiff be ready by the end of this week?" "I don't know, I've sent it to Orange County Boatworks for the repairs" .... six weeks later and the boat hasn't been started.  Document stating no time for water test?? The guys had FOUR MORE WEEKS than they originally told me to have it completed and tested.  Pick up on June 27th.  Further, the first time the boat was in the shop it stayed there for FIVE WEEKS to get the leakage repaired, as well as the damage from the accident, which I was told was cosmetic only, and the boat still leaks to this day.  Misrepresentation of material facts 2 and 3.  ECC/IPB were duly compensated $1200 by the insurance of the woman who hit me to ensure that my skiff was back to brand new condition.  If this was not enough and a new skiff needed construction, I should have been advised of this the first time, not now, a year later.
> 
> These are the elements of the story that I intentionally withheld as to not create an argument over forums.  Frankly, if ECC/IPB want to tell their full disclosed version, than mine shall be noted here as well.  Feel free to contact me over PM or otherwise for any further concerns.
> 
> Rami Ashouri_


----------



## mhinkle90

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] ....lol


----------



## paint it black

It sucks that sometimes people have to air out on a forum to get their issues resolved.
You're not the only one......

I expect Kevin to do the right thing and address the issue. 

But I know what you're going through. It can be very frustrating....


----------



## JimCameron

Surprise quiz; what is the correct ending to the old proverb?

"Success has many fathers, but failure is........."

a. your fault
b. our fault
c. an orphan
d. Brad's fault
: ;D


----------



## East_Cape

Jim,
I'm gonna say B.
I'm man enough to admit it's a problem if it goes to a forum but honestly it takes two to have a problem and once I knew about the issue I did research to find out what was/is the problem...called the customer back and then saw the post. So, I'm just as upset as he is. IPB has no employees and the work was shifted to OCB for repairs but OCB had others in front of this repair to serve and once they were done his was in. It's sad it wasn't done to a timely man nor to his standards but it is what it is. I don't think it needed to be aired out till after I gave it the clear ok...
But hey, people can do what they want right? I could've said IPB is no longer but I said let me find out what's going on, I'll call you back by tomorrow and well get you scheduled in and taken care of. EZ-PZ
If he wants it fixed were here...




> Surprise quiz; what is the correct ending to the old proverb?
> 
> "Success has many fathers, but failure is........."
> 
> a.  your fault
> b.  our fault
> c.  an orphan
> d.  Brad's fault
> : ;D


----------



## Beavertail

[smiley=tinyviolin.gif] classic ..... ....


----------



## rashouri87

For the record you talked to my brother, Kenan about the issues.  If you had talked to me, I wouldn't have put up with your attitude or voice-raising.  Blaming me for airing my business when I was giving OP real advice about my situation?  I wasn't asking for a violin song, I was simply stating the facts as I saw them.  I can tell you what company won't be getting my business when it comes time to buy a boat after law school graduation....

Further, I wasn't making any personal attacks in my initial post.  I was simply stating the facts about my boat and how it stands today.  It was made into a personal debate and thus, I  divulged facts that pertain to the argument.  There are indeed two sides to every story so take it as you see it, the members of the forum have seen both and should consider such when choosing to buy a skiff from a given company.

P.S. Perhaps I'm not reading the post right but threatening not to honor your warranty on the boat by claiming IPB's dissolution will result in one very pissed off customer.


----------



## iMacattack

There is an issue here between the manufacture and a client. Both side have been aired out and there is no need to let this topic devolve any further. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## jgregory01

Ha...rummy. You're funny with all your text book legal blahh blahh and passive agressive suit threats. Save that stuff for later...you know like if you pass the bar. In the mean time your a student who put a mud motor on a skiff and got into a wreck. S=&t happens.


----------



## Taterides

Boat was in a wreck. Given. They were PAID to inspect and repair. The accident should be a mute point. Just my opinion.


----------



## rashouri87

I'm not an attorney and I never threatened suit impliedly or otherwise.  Any threat of suit would be communicated through a licensed attorney, which I am not nor have I retained.Thanks for your input, litpipe, sh*t does happen and I've seen my fair share of it. Perhaps you should keep any non-constructive opinions to yourself.  Let me reiterate, I was rear ended the day I brought the boat home, meaning I DID NOT CAUSE ANY ACCIDENT. Further, the boat sat in the shop for well over a month for repairs. Frankly, I think the mud motor issue is a moot point as well considering I was told it was fine to do by the manufacturer.  I think this forum has done everything OP requested and then some, perhaps its time to shut the doors on this issue.


----------



## firecat1981

> Perhaps I'm not reading the post right but threatening not to honor your warranty on the boat by claiming IPB's dissolution will result in one very pissed off customer.


I think you are definately not reading thinks correctly, as he said even though IPB is no longer around he will still help. Honestly after reading over everything a few times I can see a miscommunication between a manufacturer trying to do the right thing even though he doesn't have too technically, and a pissed off customer. 
Rummy just give the guy a call and work it out, cause if I was Kevin I would have told you to pound sand after the last few remarks. But He is a stand up guy!


----------



## johnmauser

> Let's clear some things up....not to beat a dead horse.  If you get a counterargument I get a rebuttal.
> 
> First, HiAngler, I don't want to "cry" about it.  The OP asked for honest opinions regarding the skiff, and I, as an owner, responded truthfully in all respects.
> 
> Second: When I was first looking at skiffs, Brad and I discussed specifically that the boat was suitable for use with a mud motor and that it could withstand the abuse.  Can anyone say "suitable use for a particular purpose" and "intentional misrepresentation of suitability for a particular purpose"? Say it with me.
> 
> Third:  I dropped the skiff off on May 16th, the second time it had been in the shop, and was advised by Brad that it would be completed in a week.  Phone call several days later, I was told that "the floor could be done this week, and everything else [11 other items] could be done next week if _ wanted".  I agreed.  Next week comes "will my skiff be ready by the end of this week?" "I don't know, I've sent it to Orange County Boatworks for the repairs" .... six weeks later and the boat hasn't been started.  Document stating no time for water test?? The guys had FOUR MORE WEEKS than they originally told me to have it completed and tested.  Pick up on June 27th.  Further, the first time the boat was in the shop it stayed there for FIVE WEEKS to get the leakage repaired, as well as the damage from the accident, which I was told was cosmetic only, and the boat still leaks to this day.  Misrepresentation of material facts 2 and 3.  ECC/IPB were duly compensated $1200 by the insurance of the woman who hit me to ensure that my skiff was back to brand new condition.  If this was not enough and a new skiff needed construction, I should have been advised of this the first time, not now, a year later.
> 
> These are the elements of the story that I intentionally withheld as to not create an argument over forums.  Frankly, if ECC/IPB want to tell their full disclosed version, than mine shall be noted here as well.  Feel free to contact me over PM or otherwise for any further concerns.
> 
> Rami Ashouri_


_
Is there an issue with using a mud motor causing stress on these boats?  I remember them being advertised with them.

http://inshorepowerboats.com/Gallery/Inshore-16-Hunting/IPB-Hunting-Skiff.aspx_


----------



## TC

As an IPB owner I'd like to say that the problems and issues expressed in this thread are not indicative of all IPB's. I've been very happy with my skiff, in fact it has exceeded my expectations. It's not a high dollar boat but it performs great... it's quick, quiet and skinny. And the fit 'n finish is actually pretty good. In my opinion an IPB is a great value which is what it was intended to be. 

It's disappointing to see someone trash a boat and a brand in a forum. In my opinion, not the place to air it out. Not cool.


----------



## nate.

> It's disappointing to see someone trash a boat and a brand in a forum. In my opinion, not the place to air it out. Not cool.


this.


----------



## topnative2

Soooooo, what I get out of this is that we should only give positive comments when asked for an opinion about any particular boat.

Hmmmmmmm.

The peanut gallery sure was not very helpful in getting to the bottom of the issues.Take your Midol.

I suggest taking the high ground--- a couple of cold ones between the parties , get the job done and shake hands and figure out how all this could of been handle differently by everyone.

Dr. Been There


----------



## Beavertail

IPB are great boat for the money no question about them at all, I had the most deck out IPB they ever made and had no problem at all just a litle wet for my taste that's all.


----------



## JimCameron

> Is there an issue with using a mud motor causing stress on these boats?  I remember them being advertised with them.
> 
> http://inshorepowerboats.com/Gallery/Inshore-16-Hunting/IPB-Hunting-Skiff.aspx


Ouch!  Very nice slam dunk on that issue!! :


----------



## firecat1981

> Soooooo, what I get out of this is that we should only give positive comments when asked for an opinion about any particular boat


Absolutely not! It is fine to give a fair representation, or just a fair opinion, about a boat as many on here often do, just scroll through the general subjects and you will see many opinions and subjects both good and bad. This debate has little to do with that and is just a pissing match at this point. If the opinion was to be fair and accurate then he would have said he has been in a wreck first. As someone who has been hit while trailering I can tell you it is near impossible to see all the damage from the outside alone and most of his issues are most likely related to that.


----------



## rashouri87

In my original post, I posted all the positives and negatives I've had with my boat so far. That was my own personal experience. That is the point of a forum. If everyone only posts the positives then the point of the forum has been lost. It became a pissing match when I was told that my own personal experience was wrong by the manufacturer over the forum. I never intended to "air it out" here or bash a boat or a company. My first post was intended to give the OP an objective opinion about one skiff that perhaps had a few more problems than the rest. At this point I'm sorry I ever even posted. I apologize to all who may have gotten a bad impression of me from deciding to continue with this after it had gotten out of hand. I've had a lot of pent up anger and frustration over the issue and It was too much to handle to see the manufacturer pick apart my post that was designed to be helpful to OP. I should have held my tongue and kept all of that to myself until the issue could have been resolved. 

In any case, thanks john mauser and Jim for finding that, I had totally forgotten that it was advertised as such on the website. 

In all, I've had a great time on my boat an caught a lot of fish and shot plenty of ducks from it. Any issues pending at this point will be resolved with manufacturer.


----------



## mhinkle90

> In my original post, I posted all the positives and negatives I've had with my boat so far.  That was my own personal experience.  That is the point of a forum.  If everyone only posts the positives then the point of the forum has been lost.  It became a pissing match when I was told that my own personal experience was wrong by the manufacturer over the forum.  I never intended to "air it out" here or bash a boat or a company.  My first post was intended to give the OP an objective opinion about one skiff that perhaps had a few more problems than the rest.  At this point I'm sorry I ever even posted.  I apologize to all who may have gotten a bad impression of me from deciding to continue with this after it had gotten out of hand.  I've had a lot of pent up anger and frustration over the issue and It was too much to handle to see the manufacturer pick apart my post that was designed to be helpful to OP.  I should have held my tongue and kept all of that to myself until the issue could have been resolved.
> 
> In any case, thanks john mauser and Jim for finding that, I had totally forgotten that it was advertised as such on the website.
> 
> In all, I've had a great time on my boat an caught a lot of fish and shot plenty of ducks from it.  Any issues pending at this point will be resolved with manufacturer.


well stated and thanks for being a stand up guy


----------



## iMacattack

> In my original post, I posted all the positives and negatives I've had with my boat so far.  That was my own personal experience.  That is the point of a forum.  If everyone only posts the positives then the point of the forum has been lost.  It became a pissing match when I was told that my own personal experience was wrong by the manufacturer over the forum.  I never intended to "air it out" here or bash a boat or a company.  My first post was intended to give the OP an objective opinion about one skiff that perhaps had a few more problems than the rest.  At this point I'm sorry I ever even posted.  I apologize to all who may have gotten a bad impression of me from deciding to continue with this after it had gotten out of hand.  I've had a lot of pent up anger and frustration over the issue and It was too much to handle to see the manufacturer pick apart my post that was designed to be helpful to OP.  I should have held my tongue and kept all of that to myself until the issue could have been resolved.
> 
> In any case, thanks john mauser and Jim for finding that, I had totally forgotten that it was advertised as such on the website.
> 
> In all, I've had a great time on my boat an caught a lot of fish and shot plenty of ducks from it.  Any issues pending at this point will be resolved with manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> well stated and thanks for being a stand up guy
Click to expand...

X2, very well articulated and civil. This is what I feel makes our forum family the best!


----------



## tom_in_orl

To those of you who have shared your experiences and opinions, be it from the view of a boat owner or manufacture, THANK YOU. The forum is here exactly for that reason. For those of you who are wise enough to to not judge a body of work by one example my hat is off to you for having good judgement. We all should take in as much input as possible and be grateful for everyone's opinions before coming to any conclusion.

What happens here on the forum is no different than any other conversation between fishing buddies, strangers with common interests, customers, and business owners in other real world settings. These conversations go on at boat ramps, club meetings, business, and while fishing. If there is any difference on a forum is that there are more people and that its moderated. We work hard to so these threads or conversations are constructive and hope that no one who is offering their opinions in a positive manner has any regrets.

Those of you who are quick to judge, offer snappy and harsh criticisms should realize that your posts are not consistent with many years of contributions made by others before you. Criticism is valued but please find a way to make your opinion known in a considerate and constructive manner. It only takes a little bit of extra thought on your part to make the same point in a manner that was intend for someone who's opinion you value. Is that really so tough?

Thank you


----------



## HialeahAngler

it looks like Kevin has tried to help resolve the problem even though production had/has stopped. the problem is the client thinking that his boat needs to be finished in the time frame he says and that his should come before all others in line. the repair was outsourced and it had to get in line behind the others. if you want it fixed right, you have to wait.


----------



## JimCameron

> if you want it fixed right, you have to wait.


Come on, even in the City of Progress, six weeks without being started might be considered a long wait.


----------



## cutrunner

My opinion: i work in the marine industry(yamaha technician) but i work closely with many manufactures, Jupiter Marine, Contender, Hewes Maverick Pathfinder,Everglades, sometimes Hydrasport etc. I'll be first to say that REPAIRS TAKE TIME!, everyone wants everything yesterday. While six weeks is alot, you outta try to deal with Contender haha.. Youll love he thought of six weeks! Out of every company ive worked for/with Maverick was the fastest by far, they evendid several things i advised against them doing, just to go out of their way for the customer. Serious hull damages from accidents are very hard to inspect and take trial and error. We had a brand new 27 contender get struck by lightning, guy took delivery 3 days prior, the strike put a 3 in hole in the keel of the boat and delaminated the whole keel. It took over a year or fighting with insurance adjusters, factory reps, etc till he finally got a new boat. (oh and he was an insurance agent). What im saying is odd problems such as these take time, its not "cut and dry".


----------



## rashouri87

From my perspective, six weeks is no problem, if that's what it takes, provided I'm informed or updated as to the conditions as they change.  I was told one week to start, then two, then bounced off to another company where conceivably a disconnect in communication occurred and company 2 was not informed of company one's promise and then told one completion date, then the completion date backed up a couple more days and it just started to get a little bit out of control.  Bottom line is, I don't want to be criticized as some sort of prissy impatient when those criticizing don't have all of the facts.  I never requested to come "before everyone in line". Folks are quick to point out "the problem". The real problem is people not asking for or taking a look at all of the facts as they are presented and taking an objective look instead of making prodding remarks and being a little bit quick to trigger.


----------



## mhinkle90

rummy no worries brother, i see where your coming from and i see where kevin is coming from. if i were you i'd take it back, get a written contract of completion, signed and dated and that will take care of everything. if not fixed on date signed with out extenuating evidence or cause of delay, you take legal action. 

to everyone*** lets stop beating a dead horse and get back to reviewing IPB boats. case closed! [smiley=soapbox.gif]


----------



## East_Cape

From the time my cell phone rang, and I said"I wasn't aware Of the issue, let's  forget the past and correct the issue" that still hasn't changed from today...
I said this then to your brother or who ever on the phone, said it two days ago, and saying again now.
Dispute the issue it's a miscommunication issue that we had with Brad ( he's sorry as well)you and your brother...again, I also said East Cape will fix it this time.
I can't do any better than this so if you want the issue fixed we will fix it and schedule you like everybody else we've done for years and get you in and out. Simple.


----------



## topnative2

Kudos!
[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## paint it black

Honestly, I would ask for a completely new skiff, or to have that one decapped and refoamed.
That foam has to be holding water somewhere.
Sooner or later it's going to have to be done.
And maybe a few years down the line when it's your problem and not theirs.....
It's just my honest opinion.

I do work in the marine industry refitting boats and doing all kinds of repairs.
I'm not just talking out of my ass....

I'm sure Kevin will work with you to get the issue resolved.
He may not be liked by many for speaking his mind on the forum(unlike any other builder), but he is proud of his product.


----------



## nate.

Was the insurance company involved when you were rear ended? Unless Kevin/ECC rear ended you than I dont think they should be commin out of pocket to fix your skiff.


----------



## swaddict

> Was the insurance company involved when you were rear ended? Unless Kevin/ECC rear ended you than I dont think they should be commin out of pocket to fix your skiff.


It seems that they provided the initial quote for repairs and that more repairs are needed than the insurance money covered. At least that's what it seems from the post.


----------



## mhinkle90

> Was the insurance company involved when you were rear ended? Unless Kevin/ECC rear ended you than I dont think they should be commin out of pocket to fix your skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that they provided the initial quote for repairs and that more repairs are needed than the insurance money covered.  At least that's what it seems from the post.
Click to expand...

x2 in that case you would have to reopen the claim and work with the insurance if there was more damage than what was originally seen. or if the required work that was quoted for 1200 ended up costing more, the insurance might deny the reopening of the claim due to the fact it is the "boat builders" responsibility to give an accurate quote from the get-go. there are stipulations in both of the scenarios


----------



## jn4oldschool

I have been following this with some interest.

I first want to give props to East Cape, they seem to be making the attempt to make this right.  We must consider their concern over reputation.  It does not take much to dissuade potential customers in a highly competitive market.

I wish both parties would continue this transaction in private, it simply does not concern us.  I understand rummya 87's frustration and I can see, as can everyone else, that the biggest problem here is simply miscommunication.  Give East Cape the chance to make this right. 

I will say, however, that this is all VERY relevant to the topic in that customer service is a huge part in buying a new boat.  Like it or not it would seem IPB is not a company that is up and running.  As fine as East Cape's boats are I would have to think twice about buying into a fledgling company (IPB) even if there is some crossover with a well established and respected builder.  I would think the company would be either "in business" or "out of business" and I would be leery of a manufacturer that had to blow the dust off the mold.

One thing that has impressed me greatly about the microskiff scene is the fact that many of the builders are "just one of us."  The Gheens, Ankona boats, ECC...It says a lot that when one buys the product they become part of a family.  As a customer I value this.  It would be a major influencing factor in buying a boat.  I pray this situation will be worked out and that rummya 87 will eventually come back to report his satisfaction.  This does not sound like a product or quality issue, simply an accident.  It would Behoove East Cape to do whatever it takes to make rummya 87 happy as unfortunately this has become a public issue.


----------



## JimCameron

[smiley=deadhorse.gif] 

Behoove? 

[smiley=stfu2.gif]

;D


----------



## jn4oldschool

> [smiley=deadhorse.gif]
> 
> Behoove?
> 
> [smiley=stfu2.gif]
> 
> ;D





My apologies. It would be groovy for East Cape to do whatever it takes to make rummya 87 happy as unfortunately this has become a public issue.


----------



## nate.

as far as customer service is concerned i have been more than taken care of by them after delivery.


----------



## Guest

> as far as customer service is concerned i have been more than taken care of by them after delivery.


Nate, you don't have to hang all over Kevin's jock! 


I think Kevin already offered to take care of this skiff. 

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## nate.

i dont hang on any ones anything.  

it was primarily adam that was helpin me out. 

if i had come on here slingin chit at ecc i dont think i would have gotten the response i got from you.


----------



## nate.

....


----------



## JaxLaxFish

I don't wish to get involved in this online argument but I would like to add my two cents that whoever may be right whatever happened to, "the customer is always right"? As a bystander I can say that when I do come into the market to purchase a skiff I will not for one second consider purchasing an East Cape Skiff. Airing out one's problems with a customer on a public forum can be summed up as nothing less than pathetic judgement from a man intending to build and sell skiffs.


----------



## East_Cape

I'm sorry you feel that way sir and to judge East Cape when the issue is IPB I'm lost at words...you might not feel I acted in the best judgement but after 17years in the fishing industry and mostly selling wholesale I can honestly say I hope whatever skiff you get they treat you like best person in the world as I realize I can't please everybody but I'll die trying...
I guess you missed the point I've been making since day one when I found out about this issue that I said we would take care of it?
Tight lines


----------



## JimCameron

> whatever happened to, "the customer is always right"?


That went out about the same time as the wheel was invented.  The fact is that the customer is not always right.  Sometimes a customer is never satisfied, no matter what you do.  A business owner has to decide what is the best balance of "customer service" and not being worked by a customer with outrageous demands.  Hopefully, the "market" will determine if that business has struck a fair balance.

This situation is complicated by the damage to the skiff not being the fault of either party.  

Here's my two cents.  Each side has plenty of merit to their concerns.  Let this thing drop until September 15th.  Give each side the opp to work it out, it sure seems that ECC is willing to give it a go, and the owner only wants a fair repair.  I would suspect that had the accident never happened, this thread could have gone in a 
different direction.

Kudos to each of the parties for acting like gentlemen and apparently wanting the same end result.


----------



## Beavertail

> I don't wish to get involved in this online argument but I would like to add my two cents that whoever may be right whatever happened to, "the customer is always right"? As a bystander I can say that when I do come into the market to purchase a skiff I will not for one second consider purchasing an East Cape Skiff. Airing out one's problems with a customer on a public forum can be summed up as nothing less than pathetic judgement from a man intending to build and sell skiffs.


I Agree .


----------



## aaronshore

As much "fun" as this thread has been, lets quit beating a dead horse. A guy had an issue with his boat and complained. Kevin responded as he should or shouldn't have (based on your opinion of him). The boat is getting fixed. Lets get to the real issue. Did anyone see the movie Bad Teacher? Cameron Diaz was super hot.........


----------



## backwaterbandits

> As much "fun" as this thread has been, lets quit beating a dead horse. A guy had an issue with his boat and complained. Kevin responded as he should or shouldn't have (based on your opinion of him). The boat is getting fixed. Lets get to the real issue. Did anyone see the movie Bad Teacher? Cameron Diaz was super hot.........




X2! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> whatever happened to, "the customer is always right"?
> 
> 
> 
> That went out about the same time as the wheel was invented.  The fact is that the customer is not always right.  Sometimes a customer is never satisfied, no matter what you do.  A business owner has to decide what is the best balance of "customer service" and not being worked by a customer with outrageous demands.  Hopefully, the "market" will determine if that business has struck a fair balance.
> 
> This situation is complicated by the damage to the skiff not being the fault of either party.
> 
> Here's my two cents.  Each side has plenty of merit to their concerns.  Let this thing drop until September 15th.  Give each side the opp to work it out, it sure seems that ECC is willing to give it a go, and the owner only wants a fair repair.  I would suspect that had the accident never happened, this thread could have gone in a
> different direction.
> 
> Kudos to each of the parties for acting like gentlemen and apparently wanting the same end result.
Click to expand...

You are mistaken.
There's no evidence that the accident did in fact cause this.
As Kevin stated the mud motor vibrations may have caused the liner to come loose.
Even though they were advertised as a great duck skiff. 

But lets just say what if the accident did cause it?
ECC or a small branch of ECC (IPB) inspected the vessel after the accident, and through their expertise, they determined that the damage caused by the accident was just cosmetic.
And giving the insurance company an estimate and the insurance company paid for it.
Therefore, ECC or IPB or OCB which ever name they want to call themselves for the situation is at fault for not properly inspecting said damage.
Therefore, they should be held liable for it's effects.


It seems as if Kevin is aware of this, therefore he wants to take care of it.
The question isn't if ECC is going to take care of it or not. 
It's been repeated that they are willing to get it squared away.
It seems more that they are worried about the negative vibe that this thread has spun into.
Which I'm sure isn't going to be a big deal either. 
People mess up. It happens.
If this was a common mistake, or defect, or whatever you want to call it, ECC wouldn't have such a strong following and they wouldn't be where they are today.


----------



## jn4oldschool

Opinions are like...Well...Y'all know. 

I am sure that any brand will have a few select haters. Whatever...ECC has an awesome product and I would not hesitate for a second to buy into that family. I have also checked out the IPB website thanks to this thread and it is a very intriguing boat. I think it is an great idea (the variety ledge) and I would like to see the company take off. 

BTW, not having any experience with mud motors, do they all cause sever vibration? In any case, the product is advertised with such a motor in the hunting gallery.

Oh, Jimbo...I find it funny you told me to stfu when you appear to be a one man forum spreading your own opinion in every thread.  But s'alright, you are welcome to it. No worries mate.


----------



## rlpfl1115

i agree with rummy the boat had problems thats why they arent building them any more


----------



## Creek Runner

> I'm sorry you feel that way sir and to judge East Cape when the issue is IPB I'm lost at wordstrying...


Who owns IPB? Who owns ECC? If I read it right in a previous post it's the same owners with an additional guy as well?

I think you have made it clear that you will fix the boat, so that's great CS. As long as you were willing to do so before this became public. I don't know and I'm not judging either way.

What concerns me is that I recommended a friend of mine to look at your vantage boat ( I have never been on one of your boats). As he will be in the market for a new skiff very soon, and from the advertised specs that boat should fit his needs. I also have recommended several other boats as well.

If IPB and ECC have the same owner (You) I'm not sure why on a public forum you would say that? I'm not hear passing judgment, but looking for more clarification as to how pointing out that it wasn't an ECC problem but an IPB problem (when you are both, I think) makes me feel good about your product either one of them? 

Kevin this is by no means an attack at you or ECC or IPB. Again just looking for more clarification. About the above statement

And to make it clear I was at one time in the Marine industry, (Choose another career for my life) but while I was in it. I worked with many Boat Manufactures, including but not limited to: Hewes, Maverick, Pathfinder, Sea Swirl, Hydra Sport, Regal, Grady White, Scout, Ranger, Sea Sport, Bennington, Crest, Crestliner, Key largo, Cobia, Sea Pro, Glacier Bay, Sting Ray, Jupiter, Boston Whaler, Action Craft, and still deal with Formula on a regular basis and the list could keep going if I thought about it longer. (On a side note back then not sure if it still that way, Crest had the best customer service in the industry I had ever delt with, so much to the fact that I adopted some of their practices for my dealership, not saying other didn't have good CS just Crest was in another league of CS)


----------

